# Do you have one of the Christmas goats?



## TGSAdmin (Sep 6, 2012)

*CHRISTMAS GOAT PHOTO CONTEST*

Do you have Christmas related Goat photos?

Between now and Dec 20th we are asking you to post your photos on this thread.

On Dec 23 or 24th the chosen 3 goat photos will be posted and the winners will get Supporting Membership and the TGS decals.

The judging will be done by the Mods and Admins.

Stories about the photos encouraged!
​


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I know I have seen some adorable pics posted in the photogenic section... show us your Christmas goats too


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Can't wait to see all entry's. :snowbounce::snowman::snow::thumbup:


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

How many photos are we allowed to post? Also, are original drawings allowed?

Here's one of my personal favorites: 








My husband was Santa and drove his goat...er... "reindeer," Cuzco, in the Parade of Lights in Lake City, CO one Christmas. As usual, Cuzco stole the show. Cuzco is a 200 lb. Alpine/Nubian wether of such splashy coloring that he brings the party with him wherever he goes!


----------



## DasGoat (Jun 16, 2013)

Mauer and Nori got to meet Santa! Mauer asked for a whole bag of grain for himself and Nori asked for a brother that doesn't eat all her food!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

DasGoat said:


> Mauer and Nori got to meet Santa! Mauer asked for a whole bag of grain for himself and Nori asked for a brother that doesn't eat all her food!
> 
> View attachment 48796


That is adorable!!


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Not really a story behind this... I just wanted a cute picture of a Christmas goat for my blog and Uhura was the best choice because she doesn't have horns.


----------



## alyssa (Jan 10, 2013)

The animal shelter I work at is doing "Pet Pictures with Santa" to raise money and awareness, and the professional photographer that donates her time does a really wonderful job! I thought it would be fun to bring the two littlest ones since it would be their first ever Christmas and my first with "kids." Gotta have something to put on the Christmas cards, right? After all the hulaballoo of arranging a time when the photographer would be there with the equipment and the least amount of dogs would be out on walks, loading the girls up and driving over... we had no Santa! I was hoping for a cute picture of Daisy and Ginger with Santa, but I think I like the family portrait even better.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

alyssa said:


> I was hoping for a cute picture of Daisy and Ginger with Santa, but I think I like the family portrait even better.


I would have to agree!


----------



## Terra Mia (Dec 21, 2011)

Ok,,..totally photoshopped ..but I love my xmas goaties just the same


----------



## nwestbrockrn (Dec 6, 2013)

Austin said:


> *CHRISTMAS GOAT PHOTO CONTEST*
> 
> Do you have Christmas related Goat photos?
> 
> ...


This little girl was bottle fed and is the sweetest girl EVER! I was told that we should sell her because she didnt "fit" into the herd but how could I get rid of the little pet. lol... Sometimes it's not about producing but it's about God's little creatures. I am not a professional photographer, however, I think that God gives us moments in time and that's what I call these precious babies and the photo's that I capture! Merry Christmas from our farm!


----------



## DasGoat (Jun 16, 2013)

Here is Mauer and Nori's professional Christmas photo! The proceeds from the pictures went to benefit the local humane society. They stole the show! Everyone there was in love with and who could blame them!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All are cute, it is going to be hard choosing a winner. Keep the entry's coming, I love them.


----------



## Chopsgoats (Aug 20, 2013)

I felt like chasing goats around in Santa suites while they ate the tree and kept pulling the ornaments off... Great day


----------



## Chopsgoats (Aug 20, 2013)

Christmas past


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love all the pics.


----------



## Angie (Nov 6, 2013)

These are all really cute looking. Such personalities showing.


----------



## Angie (Nov 6, 2013)

Nanno said:


> How many photos are we allowed to post? Also, are original drawings allowed?
> 
> Here's one of my personal favorites:
> View attachment 48683
> ...


I had to check with various mods to get the answer.

But multiple photos are okay, but only one winner per member.

And drawings are not accepted as we are looking for photos for this.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I just love all the pictures.


----------



## nwestbrockrn (Dec 6, 2013)

No story behind this... Just taking Christmas photos of my sweet babies  Wishing all a blessed Christmas season


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

This is my wether Whitten dressed up as santa clause!!!


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

Awe this a great one !!


----------



## Lydia_the_goat (Jun 16, 2013)

I will get one on here later but i need to finish my... Wait you cant know that. Its a surprise


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Haha, we will wait for it. :-D:laugh:


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

"Jewel" is now 3 1/2 weeks old and out for the first time away from mom to explore and take her Christmas pics. Having a blast


----------



## Chopsgoats (Aug 20, 2013)

She is a looker, Merry Christmas


----------



## Lydia_the_goat (Jun 16, 2013)

erica4481 said:


> "Jewel" is now 3 1/2 weeks old and out for the first time away from mom to explore and take her Christmas pics. Having a blast


My gramma has that for her dog!!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Lydia_the_goat said:


> My gramma has that for her dog!!


Lol....just something I found at the dollar store for my little dachshunds, but they hate it. However the goats don't mind it at all....hehe


----------



## Lydia_the_goat (Jun 16, 2013)

He has two because he ate the first one...


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Lydia_the_goat said:


> He has two because he ate the first one...


 I think mine would probably try to eat it too just to get rid of it ....lol


----------



## Lydia_the_goat (Jun 16, 2013)

I think that kid looks cuter than any dog could.


----------



## LindFamilyFarm (Dec 11, 2013)

My Goat's favorite part of Christmas....


----------



## nwestbrockrn (Dec 6, 2013)

My Christmas baby!


----------



## hippygoatherder (Nov 26, 2013)

Me and my herd's Christmas card


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

nwestbrockrn said:


> My Christmas baby!


What a little sweetheart! 

Erica, I think you are going to have your hands full with that little spitfire! :laugh:


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Lol....she is a mess for sure. She already thinks she's grown. And is constantly catching piggy back rides on her moms back.it amazes me how she is able to balance up there for so long with her mom walking around


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

That would make for a very cute video! My kids climb on Mom, but they don't ride around on her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All are really nice, decisions, decisions. :sun:


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I'll be getting one tomorrow


----------



## Lydia_the_goat (Jun 16, 2013)

It might be last minute but mine wont be up until friday.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Patti comes in the house now and then, she knows to do her business outside before she comes in.  Here we are, posing in front of the Christmas tree! She loves the camera, loves taking walks, and LOVES the extra attention.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

so many sweet pictures!!! Keep them coming...only one day left!!!


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

The story behind the pictures I am going to post:

I stole my sons' antlers they wore in their Christmas play at school. While the boys were at school. They don't know I took them yet. All four goats were pretty good sports about it.

Here are the children wearing them:









And here are the goats wearing them:

Hank:









Tulip:









Ruby:










Tulip and Ruby "Psst, can you believe we made him believe we were reindeer, and good enough to get on the sled team?!"










The little girls and my girl:










Bree (looks thrilled, doesn't she? yet she was very tolerant of our shenanigans, and obviously didn't try to get on the sled team, as she is too old for that childish stuff):


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I love all of them.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I will get one today! Fingers crossed it doesn't rain again!


----------



## Lydia_the_goat (Jun 16, 2013)

Tomorrow is the day i will have to get my pic. Just finished the necessary items to get the pic and i have been so busy


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

You're all in for it! We have CHRISTmas card pics! They're all goat related! How do I enter them?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Just attach them on to this thread. I got one, but a warning, I'm sick, so I look quite terrible!  I usually look a lot better  I was hoping to get one for my website, but I'll just crop myself out for that  Uploading right now.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Scottyhorse said:


> Just attach them on to this thread. I got one, but a warning, I'm sick, so I look quite terrible!  I usually look a lot better  I was hoping to get one for my website, but I'll just crop myself out for that  Uploading right now.


Don't have them on my phone. They're on my moms camera. They are cute. Ya gotta see the while thing to think they're cute though


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Here's my photo contest pics!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Ok here's a couple. My Pygerian, Percy, is 9 months old. With his sick owner, me


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Scottyhorse said:


> Ok here's a couple. My Pygerian, Percy, is 9 months old. With his sick owner, me


Bites nails.... I've goat some stiff competition....


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

All the photos are great!!


----------



## Lydia_the_goat (Jun 16, 2013)

Mine should be up as soon as i get home from school today. Should be 430 5 ish.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Aint she a cutie


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All are very nice, this is going to be a hard decision to make. :whatgoat: :think:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats (Oct 24, 2013)

Is it too late to enter?

Void this entry if it is.

So my goat, Beretta, is the only one I have who has a well attached scur! :doh: She is also an attention *HOG*!!!!! Anytime I'm petting any other goat she comes walking over and gets all cuddly. Of course I can't refuse such lovey-doveyness! :bday: So I persuaded my brother to come take some pictures of me and my little baby attention *HOG*. And of course after I "tried" to put the santa hat on hers she shook her head until it got caught on her scur! :laugh:  I had some of her with the santa hat properly placed on top of her head, but I thought this one was much, much cuter! :wink:   :grin:

Enjoy,

Patrick

PS: my eyes really hate the sun reflecting off snow! :hair: :roll: Hence the sunglasses...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It's still the 20th so you are OK.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats (Oct 24, 2013)

Ok :thumbup: I didn't know if it ended the 20th or if you could still enter. Thanks :smile:


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

This is our Christmas card this year.. I think it's quite cute. It was actually my mom's idea to just use pictures of the goats and dog :lol:


----------



## Angie (Nov 6, 2013)

A few more hours until this gets locked for Christmas posts. These are all wonderful, it's going to be difficult to decide.


----------



## Lydia_the_goat (Jun 16, 2013)

Mine will be up in a few minutes. :snow: :snowman: :snowhat:


----------



## Lydia_the_goat (Jun 16, 2013)

Here we go!


----------



## Chopsgoats (Aug 20, 2013)

So glad to see I am not the only one to dress up my goats, bring them in the house to take pictures. Even as they ransacked my home and Christmas tree, it was one of those life moments never to be forgotten. 
Merry Christmas Goats


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

All the pictures are great, Good luck to all who posted their cute pictures


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

So excited to hear the winners!


----------



## Lydia_the_goat (Jun 16, 2013)

I think this is so fun!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I've locked this topic as its nearing the end of the day. I will accept pm submissions till midnight.


----------



## Angie (Nov 6, 2013)

Congratulations!

We have the 3 winners

Erica's Pygmy Jewel









Das Goat's

Mauer and Nori









nwestbrockrn bottle baby
 








Congratulations to each of you; you have received one year supporting membership and will receive the TheGoatSpot decals!

Merry Christmas!
​


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Well deserved!


----------



## DasGoat (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks! This just made our Christmas!!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks and it made mine too


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats to all :stars:


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

Congrats to winners!!!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats (Oct 24, 2013)

Well deserved! :thumbup: :smile: Congrats winners! :wink: :grin: :wahoo:


----------



## Lydia_the_goat (Jun 16, 2013)

Good job they were cute!


----------

